# Pendant Hanging System



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This is some stuff that I have been working on on another forum. Thought you guys might be interested.

I've talked to them about getting that rod hanger made. They said it could be specially ordered but that it would be to expensive. These kind of hanging systems are made by Aqua Design Amano but not sold in the US. I can take some picture from their catalog tonight of some of their solutions. I want to make mine for my Ocean light. Which is a little smaller than the Nova II, not as nice and has a noisy fan.
http://marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=AQOL1&ast=&key=

Nova's can be ordered with matching wall mounts,
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=356765

I was going to create some cad drawings to take to a local machine shop to see how much it would cost to bend the rod. I forget what it is called, but the machine shops can create perfect bends on the rod (no wrinkle on the bend). Otherwise you could just get a rod at HD, get a couple of long pipes for torque and make it yourself. The way the ADA rods are made is with the rod seated within a pipe (inside diameter same as rods OD), so that you can adjust the pendant up and down.

rod bending ideas,
http://home.flash.net/~dwwilson/ntba/archive/bjg/

Still haven't found the name of the special bend, but here is the picture.









info on tube bending,
http://www.ihpva.org/people/tstrike/building/tubebend.htm

I was thinking a machine shop, but really have no idea. This is the hanging kit that I recommend,Aqualine Buschke Steel Wire Suspension kit









http://www.aquatic-store.com/en-us/dept_584.html

This is what the other style looks like,









mandrel bend is what I was looking for.

I think there is a trade show going on right now, so you might not get a response for a couple of weeks. They never gave me a cost. I tried looking up the email but didn't find it, but I will check again. I'm actually going to get a quote from a local pipe bending company, and will let you know how it goes. Here are the drawings I made to send to them,

http://www.aquascapingjournals.com/forum_images/pendant_hanging_system1.jpg

Here is one of Oliver Knott's pictures of the first system,










This is the setup I am trying to replicate. All I need is the custom stand and Nova II with the hanging system. I personally like the first system, maybe cause its more unique. The Nova II pendant is lite enough (need to look it up actually) that I don't think it would be a problem. But I will let the pipe bending company give me advice on the correct width on the rod, etc. I was also thinking of going to a business that sells home lighting, maybe they could get something to work. I'm in S.F. so,
http://www.sfpipentube.com/bending.html?src=overture










CAD's for cabinet,
http://www.aquascapingjournals.com/forum_images/cabinetlayout.jpg


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a Nova II that I have hanging from the ceiling. I'm thinking of changing to this system. Giesemann sells this type of system as well. Take a look at their German website.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah,
I talked to Phil about it, and he made it sound like I would be better of going to a local machine shop price wise.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Greg, check around for it, I think you'll find some surplus places etc and also check out using rebar etc or coating/painting it.

Painted rebar with a chicken foot style base would look decent, you can get smooth bars at iron works places and see if they will do the bend and weld a couple of support sides on the main piece.

I mentioned to you about the HQI's and the smaller MH fixtures, pricey, but nice.

I figure good lighting is totally worth it.

BTW, I saw Greg's Lily pipe stuff, I like it, two big thumbs up.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Greg,
Harbor Freight Tools has a portable tube bender on sale for $70. The sale ad specs says 5/16"x1-1/4" to 1/4"x2" mild steel tubing capacity. I'm not sure, but I think the specs are for wall thickness x diameter.

Might be an alternative if having a machine shop gets too expensive. Also, you might try asking any friends who are into modifying their cars if they have any contacts in muffler/body shops. Those places do a lot of tube bending for exhaust systems and frame building.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Go to a yatch chandlers and you can get beautiful (almost surgical) grade stainless steel tubing (used for yatch rails, fixtures etc). www.bosunsupplies.com is one source I use (on the East Coast in Long Island) which does mail order.

Andrew Cribb


----------

